# Mcintosh MDA4000



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

At $199 it would seem a pretty good deal....

McIntosh MDA4000 digital to analog converter | eBay


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Someone from here get it?


----------

